# My Furry Profile Chart!



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 15, 2008)

Name:Miss. Saber S. S. Kora II
Age:15
Sex:Female
Species (  Panthera Pardus Smilodon Fatalis Avionus )
Height:6'4"
Weight:15.000063811 Pounds.
Chest/Bust: 48C
Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Blond Hair And White Chest/Undersides Grey Outer Fur
- Markings:Red Crimson Leopard Spots
- Eye color: Deep Icy Aqua Blue
- Other features: Saber Teeth And A Bright Pink Red Nose
Behavior and Personality: A Bit Bipolar/Manic/Schizophrenic But Very Loving
Just Dont PO Me OFF! Cuzz Bad Things WILL Happen!!

Skills:Being A Good Mother, And Loving To Friends! Too Many To List!
Weaknesses: CLASSIFIED:

Likes:Just About anyone She Can Get Ahold Of!
Dislikes: Racism, Hate, War And Liver YUKK!!

History:Born On Her Planet Torra 990, with Mother Svettlana
And Nine Sisters And Earth Father Art.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---
Blood Type: RS3
Clothing/Personal Style: Sexy PVC Vinyl Or Leather! Collars Are Cool Too!
Picture:N/A

Goal: To Make Friends A Have Fun!
Profession: Helping Out Earths Air Lines!
Personal quote: Have Coffee Will Fly!
Theme song: Ladies And Gentleman By: Saliva
Birthdate: 23/April
Star sign:n/a

Favorite food: Pasta With Meat Sauce!
Favorite drink:  Diet Cherry Coke
Favorite location: Sioux Fall's South Dakota
Favorite weather: Cold And Rainy Or snowy!
Favorite color: Hot Metallic Pink

Least liked food:LIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I WILL NOT EAT IT!!!!!!!!
Least liked drink: Water
Least liked location:York Nebraska
Least liked weather: Hot And Humid! Furr And Heat+Humidity= Misery!

Favorite person: HellFireFurry, Quiet269,And Minihorse And All Of You!
Least liked person:
Friends: 1000's.
Relations: Two Sisters, Two Adoptive Mothers, Two Aunts And Mom Svettlana
Enemies:A Few
Significant other:Yes
Orientation:Heterosexual


----------



## SCW (Sep 23, 2008)

Name: Silva
Age: 25
Sex: male
Species: Arctic Wolf
Height: 8"4
Weight: Unknown

Appearance: A white wolf in army uniform
- Hair and fur: White
- Markings: Scars across his body and going down his left eye
- Eye color: blue (his left eye is glazed over)
- Other features: Robotic Right arm
Behavior and Personality: did speack him mind till his mate was killed, now he is a very quiet and shows no happyness but he always help people in need

Skills: Demolition specalist
Weaknesses: too caring, his regeneration power slows or stops when he is low on engery

Likes: Fishing, taveling, things that go BOOM, sleeping and eating
Dislikes: His twin brother, seeing friends hurt, being alone

History: That will give my story i am writing away ;p

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: baggie green camo trousers and a combat vest
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1503342/ (Before he lost his arm and left eye)

Goal: to end THE COMPANY
Profession: rogue exparment
Personal quote: Boom Boom
Theme song:Come With Me by Puff Daddy feat Jimmy Page
Birthdate:22 Aug 2297
Star sign: Leo

Favorite food: Any meat
Favorite drink: DP
Favorite location: dosn't have one
Favorite weather: rain
Favorite color: red

Least liked food: Veg
Least liked drink: Coke Cola
Least liked location: Lab
Least liked weather: windy

Favorite person: His mate Blaze
Least liked person: His brother Shadow
Friends: War pig, Punch and Judy (twins); WS, Snow Queen, and Double R
Relations: Shadow (Brother)
Enemies: Shadow and THE COMPANY
Significant other: Blaze
Orientation: straight


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey I Recal You, Nice Bio!
I Liked It!
hope You Liked Mine!
*Snuggles*


----------



## SCW (Sep 26, 2008)

ya it is very intersting


----------

